# StreamCorruptedException



## Zeru (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Ich plage mich gerade mit einer: 
	
	
	
	





```
java.io.StreamCorruptedException
```

Aus der api: 





> Thrown when control information that was read from an object stream violates internal consistency checks.



Aber kann mir jemand einen Grund nennen, wie das passieren könnte?[/code]


----------



## Guest (28. Mai 2006)

Stacktrace?
Welche Stream-Klasse?
Worauf greifst du zu?
Unter welchen Umständen passiert es?
Fehler reproduzierbar?


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2006)

ObjectStream-Kommunikation
Die Exception tritt in einem GameServer auf, wobei es ist egal, ob der Client eine selbst definierte Klasse, die Serializable implementiert, oder einen Integer schickt.
Fehler ist jederzeit reproduzierbar.

Die Streams werden in einer anderen Klasse nach schon vorangeganger Kommunikation in dieser Klasse, in ein static Feld gespeichert, auf das von außen zugegriffen wird.

Tut mir leid, dass ich so wenig Infos gegeben habe, ich will hier nicht endlos Code posten und dachte, es fällt spontan jemandem etwas. (zB wie bei: Mein Textdokument ist auch nach dem schreiben noch leer! -> Vielleicht flush vergessen? ^^)


----------

